

It's great to see mobile inventors and startups mentioned during SB. - digitalboss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Yr7ePz-xsDQ#!

======
aorshan
I agree. I was really happy when I saw this commercial. I thought it was very
well done.

